# nitrofurantoin for UTI



## doubleu (Apr 5, 2010)

Help... is nitrofurantoin safe to use in pregnancy (I'm 15 weeks)? I've been prescribed it for a UTI, took the first dose and had some nausea.... now worrying about whether or not it is ok...thanks for any help...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi doubleu,

Sorry not been able to get back to you recently. I'm assuming that your GP knew about your pregnancy when you saw them last week? Nitrofurantoin is fine to use in pregnancy if needed (but should be avoided at term, 37+ weeks). The nausea was more than likely to be a side effect of the drug (assuming that you don't suffer from morning sickness, it could still be that   )

Hope the UTI has all cleared up now   Do get back to see GP though if the symptoms recur (can be common in pregnancy   )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

